# Night Club Photography



## nima (Apr 23, 2007)

Hey,
I just bought my Canon 20D and 24-70 L lens. I also have a 50mm f1.8...

I need to do night club photography every weekend. I was wondering what tips you guys can give ....

I was thinking use ISO 400 and use larger aperture

Thanks


----------



## fightheheathens (Apr 24, 2007)

fast lenses are your friend. 
50mm 1.8 is a good think to have
zooms with max/constant aperature of 2.8 are also good.
a flash that you can angle is also good.


----------



## nima (Apr 24, 2007)

So you think I should use the 50mm and not the 24-70?


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 24, 2007)

nima said:


> Hey,
> I just bought my Canon 20D and 24-70 L lens. I also have a 50mm f1.8...
> 
> I need to do night club photography every weekend. I was wondering what tips you guys can give ....
> ...


If your planning on doing this professionally you'll need a lot more than a fast lens, high iso and a wide aperture.


----------



## NEPats37 (Apr 24, 2007)

Im not sure what night club photography is but I'm guessing it happens at night so here's my suggestions.  Def a high iso 800 is prob good.  Def use the 50mm 1.8.  
Another trick you might want to try is to use your flash but bounce it instead of aiming towards the subject.  If your indoors bounce off a ceiling if your outdoors try pointing your flash straight up and attach a white index card to the back of flash with a rubber band.  Experiment with the flash to get the best exposure.
But flash should always be a last resort, atleast it is to me.


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 24, 2007)

Nightclub photography NEPats is basically that - Photos of people and/or events in a nightclub (disco or whatever you call it where you are)

In a dark club even f2.8 will be too slow.  I'd look at buying a fast wide prime - possibly a Sigma 30mm f1.4 or something like that. The 50 will be ok but it can be a little long using it on a 20D.

Using flash (if you have one) is a decent option if needs must.  You may need some practice to get it looking right.  With the 50 f1.8 you can use it with fairly low ambient light and fairly slow shutter speeds to get people sharp but with the feeling of movement.

Whatever you do..... good luck.


----------



## JDP (Apr 24, 2007)

Nah, 2.8 should be fine - I shoot low light events constantly with a 17-55mm and never had a problem, from sound stages to night clubs, its a good all around night lens!


----------



## nima (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys....

I will use the 50mm this weekend and higher ISO (between 400-800) and will let you know how it goes..


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 24, 2007)

JDP said:


> Nah, 2.8 should be fine - I shoot low light events constantly with a 17-55mm and never had a problem, from sound stages to night clubs, its a good all around night lens!


 
Suppose it depends on the nightclub. With some decent lighting yes but in the club I used to go to..... even the 50f1.8 would struggle 

THe 17-55 has IS which helps a bit.


----------



## usayit (Apr 25, 2007)

Never shot in a nightclub but I've shoot in tight crowded areas at night... including subways and such.  It is a fun challenge.

Use the fastest primes you can afford.  I carried a 24, 35, and 50.  Often found 50mm a bit too long even on full frame.  35mm was pretty ideal.  You can typically hand hold shorter focal lengths anyways.  Keep track of areas that have a bit more light as you chances for a good shot increase in those areas.  Keep track of places that you can use to steady yourself (building support posts, outer walls, bar handrails, etc) .  I use a loose messenger bag with Domke padded dividers; 1 compartment for each lens. Leave the lens caps and rear caps off.  I found myself switching between lenses faster and dropping a cap in a crowded area usually means it is lost forever.    

Flash has never really a good option for me but I have used a flash pack on occasion.  When you enter an area, take note of the ceiling when you enter.  How high is it?  What color?  I once used bounce and didn't realize that the ceiling was painted a deep purple.... DOH!.  If you do use a flash, try to get the background exposed even a little so it looks like the subjects are in a club rather than a completely black background.  

Good luck! and have fun.


----------



## Groupcaptainbonzo (Apr 25, 2007)

If you are in a club, you will probably notice that MOST of the atmosphere is created by the lighting. I assume that you are taking people. so the 50mm will be close enough magnification wise. and at f1.8 with a 400 to 800 ISO should do the trick. Flash will bleach out all the coloured lighting that the people concerned have spent a long time creating, and make the subjects look as though they are posing in the office...
really to give a good answer we will need to know more about what you are photographing and when and how etc etc.


----------



## nima (Apr 25, 2007)

I know that I should post pictures for review in another topic but i thought it would be more appropriate to post it here....

Here are two pictures I took last week using the 24-70 and flash (camera body's flash)


----------



## agonzalez (Apr 25, 2007)

well, depending on what you want... As someone said before, the flash bleaches the lightning... I couldn't tell that those pics were taken in a club if it wasnt for the DJ


----------



## EOS_JD (Apr 25, 2007)

agonzalez said:


> well, depending on what you want... As someone said before, the flash bleaches the lightning... I couldn't tell that those pics were taken in a club if it wasnt for the DJ


 
Yes I agree.


----------



## usayit (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree.. the flash does kinda take away from the club lighting...

Anyway to maybe shoot the flash at 1/4 power or so just to buy you a couple stops and not overpower the ambiance of the nightclub?


----------



## NEPats37 (Apr 25, 2007)

wow i must have been tiiiiired when i said whats night club photography. i feel dumb.
that guy in the background of the first picture is checking out the girls butts.


----------



## xhg00 (Apr 26, 2007)

I have a bar and post lots of pictures on our web site. The keys that I have learnt are:
Use 1/30 and 2.8-4 (If I'm taking unposed shots I might go to 5.6 to get more latitude on the focus)
ISO 800 EV+2/3 (if they are wearing reflective jewellry go +1-2/3. Spot metering.
Flash on rear curtain -2/3 EV. If I am really out to get the shots - a sponsored party say - I will use dedicated flash - mine has IR transmitters so focus is much easier.
Single point focus (and not continous - too dark).
Post processing: very difficult because you and most photographers want it to look natural, but most subjects like a bright shot and if they are Thai (I'm in Thailand) they want to have white skin! I will generally raise the black point a lot to lose the background.
In a big club - with light shows etc - and you want atmosphere shots, then really fast lens - 1.4 50mm is my fastest - Manual exposure and try to get a setting when the lights flash - set that to about +2 EV and then just takes lots of shots!
Hope that helps


----------



## nima (Apr 27, 2007)

Already...

Last night I took some pictures using 50mm f1.8 with 20 aperture and shutter speed at 1.8. I did not use flash either..


But most of my pictures were way too dark. I tried different Aperture, but it either turned darker or would be blurry due to my hand shake.


----------



## Flash Harry (Apr 27, 2007)

you were told, the ones you have posted of the two girls are blotchy anyway, try listening to advice, you need a flash and as another poster has said try using RCS to capture some of that ambiance and then flash for a decent exposure, these are tried and trusted photographic techniques that need to be learned before you can go out and take decent shots in terrible lighting conditions, if you dont follow advice dont ask the questions. H


----------



## digitalfrog (Apr 27, 2007)

Mhhhhhh.....

I have a different view on nightclub photography than what is mostly suggested here. Nothing wrong with what has been said, just another way of doing things.

In a nutshell, flash is your friend.
Second curtain, slow sync, slow speed.
No need to have high ISO's at all
No need to have a fast lens at all 
Wide angle (fisheye for me) is a +

Froggy.


----------

